# Best metal PCB from pedal pcb?



## allsmoke (Feb 13, 2022)

My friends kid plays in a band that does mostly rock and metal (Iron Maiden metal, not Deicide metal).

I'm building him a pedal for his kids birthday. Amy recommendations for a PCB?

Thanks


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 13, 2022)

I would build either a Rat or a Marshall in a Box.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 13, 2022)

The Tyrian and Valhalla both do modern type tones very well. But I guess it comes down to the genre and time period he is going for. You couldn’t go wrong with @BuddytheReow suggestion as I think they might be a little more versatile.


----------



## NickC (Feb 13, 2022)

+1 Marshall in a Box style pedal


----------



## jimilee (Feb 13, 2022)

Revv G4 or triple wreck.


----------



## 2204Stuff (Feb 20, 2022)

+1 on the Rat
I just finished one last month, I think that’ll fit the bill well, has plenty of drive/dirt.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Feb 21, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Revv G4 or triple wreck.



I'm building the Revv G4 (on stripboard) and it sounds really good. I like the Triple Wreck, but the G4 has a large usable range of gain setting to play rock and metal. It's less boomy than the TW, but it has a versatile eq, too.
I also like the Tight Metal and its, noise gate is very useful, but I think it lacks a bit of low end or mid-low, indeed, I modified it a bit. It has just a tone control, so it's not very versatile. Anyway, it has a great tone.


----------



## szukalski (Feb 21, 2022)

Brown Betty is also pretty flexible. Not typical "metal" but can go heavy enough!


----------



## xefned (Feb 21, 2022)

Disarray Distortion or Golden Falk for "classic" metal (Marshall in a box style.)
Face Melter for late-80's hair metal. 

I'm planning to build all of the above, but can't comment yet on how they sound / still in progress.

Sanguine Distortion for "nu-metal" (which you already said is not his jam.)


----------



## Willybomb (Feb 21, 2022)

Skid Row/Extreme late 80's/early 90's.... I'd go a BEOD or similar.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 21, 2022)

Elijah-Baley said:


> I'm building the Revv G4 (on stripboard) and it sounds really good. I like the Triple Wreck, but the G4 has a large usable range of gain setting to play rock and metal. It's less boomy than the TW, but it has a versatile eq, too.
> I also like the Tight Metal and its, noise gate is very useful, but I think it lacks a bit of low end or mid-low, indeed, I modified it a bit. It has just a tone control, so it's not very versatile. Anyway, it has a great tone.


I ran my G4 into the effects return, bypassing the preamp. There are so many different types of metal represented in this thread, I say one of each…I think I may have that already.


----------



## Dan M (Feb 21, 2022)

I found this chart and propose:
Argument side A:  A Rat will do all of these to some extent
vs
Argument side B:  You need between 1-3 pedals per box to get "that sound".  So approximately 24-72 pedals.


----------



## 2204Stuff (Feb 22, 2022)

What amp is he using?
The Red Snapper/PCB-Red Herring is a nice pedal, will work for this with the dirt dimmed.


----------



## jetfeeds (Mar 1, 2022)

xefned said:


> Disarray Distortion or Golden Falk for "classic" metal (Marshall in a box style.)
> Face Melter for late-80's hair metal.
> 
> I'm planning to build all of the above, but can't comment yet on how they sound / still in progress.
> ...


Have you already got the CA3240EZ Dual op-amp for the face melter build? they seem to be sold out worldwide - if you haven't got it already what would you use in its place?>


----------



## Teddeeh (Mar 1, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Brown Betty is also pretty flexible. Not typical "metal" but can go heavy enough!


brown betty or thermonic deluxe. my reccomendations for the brown betty are to look at the thermonic deluxe and make the necessary component changes to the high gain channel. absolutely stonkin.


----------



## xefned (Mar 1, 2022)

jetfeeds said:


> Have you already got the CA3240EZ Dual op-amp for the face melter build? they seem to be sold out worldwide - if you haven't got it already what would you use in its place?>



I pre-ordered one last year from Mouser knowing they wouldn't be available till February 2022, which was then still a long way away.

I figured I can wait till February 2022. but that date has come and gone. 🙃 Who knows how long it will take.

So assuming you have 5 other projects on the back burner, I'd just pre-order some from Mouser and work on other projects in the meantime.

EDIT: @jetfeeds I just got a Mouser update saying they're estimated to ship on April 19.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

Since this is still simmering, I’m going to stir the pot.. a noise gate is probably more critical than what distortion pedal you are running.


----------



## dawson (Mar 1, 2022)

Do we know if he's already working with anything now?

If not, I'm +1 vote for a RAT.
Every kid needs a RAT.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

I agree a rat is a good place to start.


----------



## spi (Mar 1, 2022)

Or a DS-1


----------



## xefned (Mar 1, 2022)

I think you have to own a RAT to join this forum. Otherwise, your membership is rejected, right?


----------



## spi (Mar 1, 2022)

xefned said:


> I think you have to own a RAT to join this forum. Otherwise, your membership is rejected, right?


I've built a RAT to give away.
And I have a RAT PCB that is unbuilt.  
Can I still stick around?


----------



## jimilee (Mar 1, 2022)

Dunes, Seyfoam OD, Hizumitas, Plumes, really just depends on what you’re looking for / he likes.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 1, 2022)

Well whatever pedal it is dime the gain chop it with a gate and chug that bitch like you have Parkinson’s.🤘😆🤘


----------

